# Upgrading old PC, am i doing it wrong?



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

hi forum,
i've got a 3 years old PC, which is doing me alot of problems lately, so i've decided that an upgrade is required.
i've checked around the web and i think these are the components ill take:

Graphics Gigabyte GV-N550WF2-1GI
CPU Intel Core i7-3770
Mobo Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H
RAM Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9
HDD Western Digital WD1002FAEX
PSU Corsair TX550M

I've got an Antec Nine Hundred Two case which is still fine.
i would like an opinion on my choices, are some of them known for having problems? is there something better i should take?

thanks in advance.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Your CPU choice is very high-end while your GPU choice is more medium. What will be the main purpose of this build?


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

gaming.
i used to go for high-end, but that's out of my price range now.
on the other hand, i do want a build that would last for a while.
have my current one for over 3 years and i would've kept it, if it wasn't so unstable.

i want a mid build, i can live with my game settings not on ULTRA-AWSOME or whatever, but i really want a stable pc.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Take a look at our build suggestion thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Take a look at our build suggestion thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


Ditto ^
All top quality components known to be compatible.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks.
im checking the prices with the retailers at my area for the $1200 build

can you recommend a Gigabyte motherboard instead of Asus?
my old mobo is asus and i don't like it very much.
and which graphics would you say, Nvidia or ATI?
i used to go for Nvidia, only cause i like their website better then ATI's.
also, i can't find any XFX parts in my country, so i wanna go with Corsair,
i chose the TX750 from the $1500 build, is it too much? should i take a smaller one?

thanks alot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We have two $1200 builds listed. Are you referring to the Intel or the AMD build?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

If gaming is your primary concern, drop the i7 down to an i5 (gaming performance is identical) and spend the savings on a higher-end video card. I know this isn't an ultra/max build, but with these changes you can get a superior gaming experience for the same cost.

Don't forget that a more powerful GPU will require a greater PSU. The following could sub into your build perfectly:

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R687OC-1GD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Or perhaps an HD 7850 if you have the room:
Newegg.com - MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Agree with Toothman the i5 2500k for instance is a great cpu and very good for gaming, it would be my choice over the 3770 ivybridge without any hesitation. Plus it's an awesome overclocker if your into that sort of thing.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

actually I'm quite scared of overclocking, so i won't go there.
but I'll check the ones toothman pointed out.

by the way, do you think upgrading is the right way to go? or should i get a new case and go for a whole new pc?
I thought i'll keep my CPU cooler by i think it's not compatible with the socket 1155
it's a Zalman CNPS9900.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There really isn['t any point in overclocking these days but I do it all the time, I have written a guide on how to overclock the i2500k in the overclocking section

The zalman cooler is 1156 compatible it should fit but I would get another one that is 1155 compatible just to be safe.

You should be ok with the antec 900 as long as you dont go for a massive graphics card, make sure you check the measurements.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're not OC'ing the OEM heatsink fan will be fine.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

don't they tend to get a nit noisy after a while?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not if the PC is properly maintained, as in keeping the heatsink/fan free of dust buildup.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks a lot guys.
i think that's enough for me to go to the retailer and buy it, or order the parts and build it myself.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

hey again.
I went to a few stores to check for parts and i got a few changes to my build they recommended, i want to check if these parts are any good.

CPU - i5-3450
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3450 Ivy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.5GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2500 BX80637I53450
all the stores a i went to said that the 'K' at the end of the cpu number means it's overclocked, and that a non-K one is better for longer life span, and that if i want a better one, i should get an i7 instead.

Motherboard - Gigabyte Z77-DS3H or Z77X-D3H
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
i dont know what's the difference between those two, and the Asus one i had.

RAM - Kingstone Hyper X 2x4GB Cooler
can't find it on newegg, is kingstone ram any good?

GPU - Sapphire / Asus / Gigabyte HD6870
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (100314-3L )
Newegg.com - ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R687OC-1GD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
what's the difference?

PSU - Enermax NAXN 650w / Thermaltake Toughpower XT 675w
Newegg.com - ENERMAX NAXN 82+ ENP650AWT B 650W ATX12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Newegg.com - Thermaltake Toughpower XT TPX-675M 675W ATX 12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
some tech guys said that Corsair's not so good and that Enermax and Thermaltake has great PSUs.
are they any good/stable PSU?

i would appreciate any insight on these components to help me decide my final build.
thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your making a mistake with that cpu and that power supply

The parts tothman suggested by toothman are much better.

That tech guy is talking crap seasonic make the best power supplies and they make corsair (not the gaming or builder series), they also make xfx but the thermaltake toughpower are ok,

why are you going around stores instead of going online where things will be cheaper?

corsair make better ram as do gskill


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

can't buy online in my country - don't have big sites like that here.
what's wrong with the cpu?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Belik,

I wouldn't trust any guy from a retailer 100%. At the end of the day, they want you to buy their product and the more you spend there, the better for them.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Belik said:


> can't buy online in my country - don't have big sites like that here.
> what's wrong with the cpu?


if your building a gaming system you would be better of with the 2500k the ivybrdige is good but over priced for what it is compared to the 2500k.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The "K" at the end of the CPU does not mean it's overclocked, it means it's fully unlocked, which simply means a "K" CPU can be overclocked and a non-K CPU cannot.

Not all CPUs produced rate stable at the same speeds, which is why some i5s are sold at lower clocks than others. The "K" series are sold with higher clocks and are fully unlocked because they rated the best and most stable.

Overclocking can reduce the lifetime of your CPU, but at stock speeds if you compare the lifespans of a K and a non-K, the K should prove superior every time.


Ultimately, the CPU is the most reliable component in your system. So long as your temperatures stay safe your CPU should outlive everything else, K or not.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

ok. thanks.
i asked a friend to check me some cpu prices through his workplace, so i might get a deal there.
if i can get the cpu in a very cheap price, should i stay with the i5, or should i take an i7 and be over with it?
if i buy an i5, i'm thinking about the 3570.

now, about the PSU, i've seen two nice 650w ones:
Newegg.com - Thermaltake TPG-650M Toughpower Grand GOLD 650W ATX 12V V2.3 / EPS 12V 2.92 SLI Certified CrossFire Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
Newegg.com - SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply
both with 80PLUS-Gold, and the thermaltake looks a bit better. what do you think?

and finally, the RAM.
i looked around, for a 2x4gb kit, 1600mhz, CL-8, 1.5v ram.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006050%20600006069%20600006127%20600000261%20600006158&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147|20-231-548^20-231-548-TS%2C20-231-445^20-231-445-TS%2C20-233-282^20-233-282-TS%2C20-233-185^20-233-185-TS%2C20-233-147^20-233-147-TS
i found several Corsair and G.Skill ones, but i can't find the difference between them...
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
got the best reviews, but their specs are all the same.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Go for the Seasonic PSU.

Corsair or G.Skill RAM... it's all good, what ever you like!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Between those two PSU's, the SeaSonic hands down.
You can save $25 with the semi-Modular XFX same quality/warranty: Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-XXB9 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you posted the wrong link Tyree :smile:. You posted the same link as the OP, I assume this is the one you ment: Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-XXB9 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I certainly did, it's been corrected, thank you!


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

ok. ill go for the Seasonic one.

I'm still wondering about the CPU though.
i got a friend in Intel that can get me any cpu i want with 50% discount, so should i go for the i7? or stay with i5?
and how's Intel's SSD? should i go for one? i saw a 120gb one, but that's not enough space for me, is it worth it to buy a bigger one?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

SSD's really don't do a whole lot except speed up your boot and load screen times, but if you do get one only get as much space as you need for the OS and any games you play. 128gb should be enough - for storage and less frequently used applications, get a regular HDD since the cost per gigabyte is a lot lower.

And if you can get any Intel CPU you want for 50%, might as well go for the best i7 lol I mean, $170 for a 3770k is pretty awesome, even if a 2500k will cost $60 less.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Belik said:


> ...i got a friend in Intel that can get me any cpu i want with 50% discount...


Your sooo Lucky!!! :dance: :grin:

Go for the 3770K then.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

hey guys. im back again.
i've been checking all around and got some deals.
i've been offered a few deals i wanted to check:
Sapphire HD6870 instead of the Gigabyte 6870 - the only difference i saw is that the gigabyte has 3 fans and the sapphire has some box around the card, does it have any heat problems?
Seasonic M12II-620 instead of the Seasonic X650 - its cheaper and has only 80Plus bronze certificate, is 620W enough for me?

thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would go with the Sapphire GPU but the Gigabyte would be fine.
The 620W would be acceptable but the 650W would be preferable to insure sufficient clean poser over time.
I would use nothing less than 650W.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The Corsair TX 650 is a great alternative if you want to spend a little less than you would on the X650.


I can't say for sure without links, but the Gigabyte card with three fans will have superior cooling and come with a slight factory overclock. If the prices are similar then I would recommend the Gigabyte card.

Regardless, either one should be a fine choice.


----------



## Belik (Apr 28, 2012)

hey guys. im almost done.
i was wondering about getting a better graphics card, does the gigabyte or sapphire 7850 worth the extra money?
this is what i'm getting for now: Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (100314-3L )

i'm thinking about replacing it with:
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100355L Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I doubt you'll see $40 to $90 worth of improvement but that would be your choice.
If you go with the 7850, I would once again suggest the Sapphire brand.


----------

